# Supporting Documents - Settlement Visa > Fiance



## derfo (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi All,
I recently applied for my settlement visa - fiance and wanted to share a list of my supporting documents. Getting everything in order was pretty stressful as I did not want the application to get rejected. 

Below is the list of all documents I attached. The FedEx package weighed 3.5lbs! 

1.	My Passport 
2.	Stamped biometric appointment confirmation form
3.	Addendum to Visa Application (ran out of space in the online form)
4.	Visa Application (one photograph attached)
5.	Evidence of my Employment
Letter from my Employer​6.	Evidence of my Finances
a.	Bank Statements (Original and bank stamped)​b.	My Pay Slips (Orginal)​c.	My 2010 Federal Tax Return (Printout)​d.	Other miscellaneous income - I provided a list and value of my assets that will be sold prior to my move (car + m'cycle)​7.	Evidence of my current accommodation - Mortgage statement/Electricity Bill (printouts)
8.	Written invitation from my fiancé and sponsor
9.	Evidence of my fiance's Identification - Notarized copy of her passport
10.	Evidence of my fiance's Employment - Letter from her current employer
11.	Evidence of my fiance's Finances 
a.	Bank Statements (Original)​b.	Pay Slips (Printouts)​c.	P60 (Original + Copy)​12.	Evidence of Accommodation in UK
a.	Confirmation of Mortgage Completion (Original + Copy)​b.	Completion of Registration – Land Registry (Original + Copy)​13.	Flight itinerary of intended day of flight into UK - Printout of proposed date of departure
14.	Evidence of my relationship to my fiance and contact between us
a.	Photographs (about 10 from various trips taken together)​b.	Email Records (printouts from Gmail)​c.	Phone/Call Records (printouts from Skype, Google Voice, original phone bills highlighting incoming calls)​d.	Instant Messaging Records (printouts from Gtalk)​e.	Evidence of my trips to London​
I.	Confirmed flight e-tickets/emails (Printouts)
f.	Evidence of my fiance's trips to Boston to see me​
I.	Confirmed flight e-tickets/emails (Printouts)

II.	Entry Stamps from Passport (Copies)
g.	Evidence of Joint Holiday Trips (Emails of confirmed flight + hotel packages)​h.	Other Evidence​
I.	Interflora.co.uk (Flower Delivery) order history (Printout)

II.	Purchase receipt of engagement ring (Printout)

III.	Greeting cards from my fiance to me (Originals)


I hope this provides a template of what to attach with the visa application.

Good luck!


----------

